# Inexpensive but surprisingly good



## woodworkerscott

Thanks for the info.
It is good to know that there is an affordable pin nailer out there. Been using a Harbor Freight pin nailer and love it.
This is a great option to know about. Thanks for posting. Definitely a good value.
A little tip…..once you have pin nailed, steam the tiny hole shut, no need for filler.


----------



## tierraverde

woodworkerscott,
what do you use for a steamer?
This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Howie

Strange, that looks just like my Porter Cable(well almost) that cost a whole lot more. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Thomas1970

And best of all? They are made right here in GA just outside ATL!


----------



## tierraverde

Wow!
A competitive product made right here!
There is hope after all.


----------



## woodklutz

I have it as well. Easy to use and perfect for pinning. Service is excellent as well, had a problem with my first one, called service and a replacement was shipped overnight, return label by prepaid UPS. 
I pin instead of double sided taping, pull apart when done. No noticeable holes.


----------



## TechRedneck

I've been looking for one of these, thanks for the review.

I have an 18 gauge, 16 gauge and a pneumatic stapler. You're right about the larger gauges splitting thin woods along with leaving a large hole to fill. Sometimes you just need a pin gun. I love my air tools for holding some trim work or building shop jigs and cabinets. I have to finish some molding upstairs (been almost 8 years since we built the house) perhaps I have an excuse for another tool!


----------



## Smalltimer

Wow, this is very interesting. I keep thinking of potential uses for a pin nailer, and at a price like that, how can I resist?

I do have a dumb question about these things, though. What determines the depth that the pins are set? Do you play around with the air pressure, or does the tool automatically set the pin at or just below the wood surface regardless of the thickness of the material?

In other words, if I'm pinning various work pieces, and some are 1/4" and others 3/8" or 1/2" thick, will I have to make adjustments each time I pin a piece of a different thickness, or does the tool do that for me? And if the tool does it in theory, how well does it work in practice, especially for a bargain item like this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pjones46

I believe it is limited by the pin driver travel, in other words, no adjustment and it sets the pin just below the surface no matter what the length of pin.


----------



## rda327

Thanks for the info, I just ordered one from Amazon.com last night Looking forward to getting it Tuesday


----------

